# boss dd-7 to fs-5u



## guitaristgibson (Dec 23, 2008)

hey, im just wondering what kind of cord connects a boss dd-7 to an fs-5u, i am using it to tap tempo, if you can find me a patch cord on this website ( http://www.guitarcenter.com/Search/Default.aspx?internal=1&src=1/4"+patch+cord ), it would be greatly appreciated! i want to run it like in this video ( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mU8anRAMwpk&feature=related )

i got one more question : ) , the dd-7 has 2 inputs and 2 outputs and i am just running it through a regular "guitar to amp" which one do i use? and what ever one is the right one, what are the others used for?

all answers will be greatly appreciated,
thanks,
GG


----------



## theelectic (Mar 11, 2006)

Any regular guitar cable can be used with the FS-5U.

For mono operation you want to use the A inputs marked "mono". See the manual here:

http://media.rolandus.com/manuals/DD-7_OM.pdf


----------



## Drazden (Oct 26, 2007)

You actually don't need the FS-5U. Any unlatched --I believe--footswitch will work. I just had a coworker build me a teeny tiny tap tempo pedal. The FS-5U, in comparison, is huge.

And you can use any 1/4" patch cord.

I love my DD-7.


----------



## guitaristgibson (Dec 23, 2008)

what does "mono operation" mean?


----------

